# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Tin tức công nghệ > Thảo luận | Đánh giá > Điện thoại | Mobile >  Hệ thống IVR là gì?

## hoangmitek

Hệ Thống IVR Là Gì?
Hệ thống IVR (viết tắt của Interactive Voice Response), IVR là hệ thống phản hồi tích hợp giọng nói hay còn được gọi là lời chào, là bộ phận quan trọng cần phải có trong một Call Center. Chúng phổ biến khắp các call center ở nhiều ngành công nghiệp khác nhau và đặc biệt thông dụng trong các công ty có hệ thống call center hàng đầu. Hệ thống IVR là xương sống của một quy trình định tuyến cuộc gọi, từ đó nâng cao năng suất làm việc của call center.

IVR Là Gì?
IVR là một tính năng của call center dùng để chào đón khách hàng và hỗ trợ họ trong việc tự phân loại thông tin thông qua các tùy chọn phím bấm.

 

IVR hoạt động thế nào?
Hệ thống IVR đưa ra cho người gọi một menu tự động nhắc nhở. Người gọi sẽ tương tác với hệ thống thông qua các câu trả lời thoại hoặc là phím bấm. IVR đáp lại người gọi bằng cách chuyển họ đến bộ phận thích hợp, đó có thể là một tổng đài viên, một hệ thống thư thoại, hoặc là ghi âm lại tin nhắn.

Tại sao cần phải có IVR?
Từ góc nhìn của một người quản lý công ty, hệ thống IVR giúp tiết kiệm thời gian và chi phí hiệu quả. Giúp người gọi kết nối nhanh chóng và chính xác tới các điện thoại viên, từ đó tương tác cuộc gọi sẽ đạt hiệu quả cao hơn, giúp thúc đẩy hiệu quả của call center.

Từ góc nhìn của khách hàng, IVR giống như một tính năng tự phục vụ giúp tiết kiệm thời gian của họ, làm tăng cơ hội giải quyết ở cuộc gọi đầu tiên và thúc đẩy sự hài lòng của khách hàng.
Xem mọi thông tin chi tiết tại https://mipbx.vn/

----------

